
More Venture Capital Co-investment Networks - daniel_levine
http://www.drewconway.com/zia/?p=2509
======
dporan
For me, the most interesting thing about this post is the embedded "zoom.it"
graphics, which allow for amazingly smooth zooming -- without Flash or other
plug-ins. Very cool.

~~~
daniel_levine
I believe he's using Seadragon, I'm a fan of it myself. It turns our Microsoft
still produces some cool stuff. It lies on top of Silverlight I believe and a
similar technology underlies Bing Maps w/ Silverlight which I highly recommend
trying out.

~~~
agconway
zoom.it is what was formerly known as Seadragon, but the new version does not
require Silverlight.

